# If we boil you down to a single character trait--



## niss

NowakiSelf said:


> Flaky. This word looks so weird.


I'm not sure exactly what you mean by describing yourself as "flaky." Perhaps you might elaborate.

As an ISTJ, I view being flaky as a very negative thing - lacking in some core areas of conscientiousness, such as being loyal, trustworthy, or dependable. I'm guessing that those traits are not what you meant when you used the word to describe yourself.


----------



## Max

Awesome


----------



## vforverification

monemi said:


> Fidgety.
> 
> My father taught me how to meditate when I was little. It's come in handy. But I have a hard time sitting still. I pace. I don't really sit, I perch on chair-backs and counters. My laptop is never on my lap or at chair height. I'm the only adult I know that falls out of bed while sleeping (You know that dream where you're falling? I _am_ falling. ISFJ husband was all concerned when it would happen early on. No he just laughs at me.)
> 
> 
> 
> Fidget is the one universal character trait that everyone feels the need to comment on.


THIS! I am the most excitable fidgety person ever, and when something good happens I find it impossible to be alone, like excitement=people around now whether they want to be or not. For example I never watch a movie in one sitting I pause it and get up and wander around every like 15 minutes. I wonder if that's an estp thing, 'cause although I test entp and am definitely an N I do have really highly developed Se and often seem estp-ish. Hmm.


----------



## NowakiSelf

niss said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean by describing yourself as "flaky." Perhaps you might elaborate.
> 
> As an ISTJ, I view being flaky as a very negative thing - lacking in some core areas of conscientiousness, such as being loyal, trustworthy, or dependable. I'm guessing that those traits are not what you meant when you used the word to describe yourself.


No, you got it right. When I say flaky I mean I'm kinda unreliable in a social aspect. I find it really hard to make plans cos I have to feel up to being around people otherwise I find it really tiring, with a few exceptions people wise. So If I'm doing anything socially it has to be a here and now kinda thing, even then I still need to be in the right mood. I'm working on it though.

My ESFJ friend has a hard time with me because of it which I feel bad about. My INFJ and INFP friends understands where I'm coming from much better and kinda accept me for it.


----------



## Finny

Outspoken

I have no problem over-sharing my opinions.


----------



## Tsubaki

Evil >:3
Because I sacrifice puppies to lord Satan every monday evening and afterwards, I go around with a needle and pop children's baloons ^^

jk

It's most likely openness
I like to engage in conversations and am really interested in what other people do. Usually, I approach people who seem nice to me without hesitation and talk very openly to everyone. With this also come some problems, because I can't really keep secrets, but other people still tell them to me, because apparently, I seem so trustworthy and nice ^^"


----------



## PilesOfJuicyMeat

Uncertain.

Some things are simple, but for the things that aren't I'm never quite sure how I should really feel about them. It's kind of off-putting when I can tell other people have their minds completely made up about an issue and I only sort of have some jumbled thoughts and feelings which I'm not comfortable sharing most of the time. On the one hand, I'm frustrated that these things seem to be so easy for other people, and on the other hand I'm proud of myself for "pondering on a deeper level." I'm not sure if that's just wishful thinking on my part though. 

Recently especially I've been forced to question my own values, the ones I grew up with believing were correct because that's what I was told. I'm in general uncertain about morality and what it truly means to do the right thing. There have been times when I've felt something at my core was the right thing but when I shared it people did not appreciate it and I could tell for those moments they seemed to view me as an enemy. I remember these moments and they still sting. It makes me want to just stay quiet.


----------



## Pinina

Probably strong-willed. I think...

Love how many NPs there are in this thread. Not that I mind, it's just fun.


----------



## Weiss

Driven? Motivated? No matter what I'm doing, provided I WANT to do it, I put 150% into it. Sometimes I burn myself out. Not so much anymore because burning out sucks. >_____>


----------



## Retsu

Emotional af


----------



## jcal

Hmmm... it's a good question and it wasn't easy to narrow to just one. 

If I have to pick just one, I think I would go with "deliberate". As I considered a word to use, the list of synonyms for "deliberate" just struck so many chords. The items tagged with red are the ones that rung true for me:


----------



## Candy Apple

@jcal

That was clever xD *impressed*


Trait: speak out / take a stand

It gives direction and promotes change.

It's needed and I like doing it.


----------



## MediumBadWolf

Overbearing.


----------



## Buran

Systematic.

Even in my fantasies, I am systematic. I tend to reuse the same paradigms of action and organisation repeatedly, knowing which one is appropriate for the given situation (which is expected, given that my dominant function is Si).


----------



## pertracto

I'm a peace seeker, I think it is the strongest trait of my personality.
It seems like a positive trait at first sight, but the truth is that peace is so vital to me that I 'd do anything to keep it, even if it involves lying or getting rid of "troublemakers" (I wouldn't kill them by the wayeaceful:, but maybe break all ties with them)


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

JTHearts said:


> Fear. It rules my life.
> 
> I think it's so dominant because of my low self-esteem and self-hatred.


Forgive me for saying this, but i'm so sad to hear that :sad: needless to say, but fear is not a good thing to dominate your life.

I hope this doesn't sound meaningless or empty, but i really, really hope you learn to accept and love who you are over time, and then live your life to the fullest. Please do not hate yourself  it is hard to not blame yourself for mistakes sometimes, but really, try to give yourself more chances. I don't know you, but even though you're just a stranger over the internet, i don't like to see you suffering and hating yourself. Please at least start by taking small steps to accept yourself. :loveyou:


----------



## Forward

Stoic.


----------



## duvvie

Loyal


----------



## ReverieInSight

Determined


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

Neediness.


----------



## Crowbo

Hentai:smug:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Potato.


----------



## ISTJ_1x2

*Loyalty*. Without a doubt, that’s the trait you’d find backing every other one of my characteristics. 

Obviously this is due to my dominant Si. Because Te is second to that, I can honestly say that loyalty is what drives my quest for efficiency and organization, and why I take emotion out of situations. As a human, I want to be there for other humans, and I want to improve their lives; it’s this sense of duty and loyalty I find backing all my decisions. I’m not just putting this on because I’m an ISTJ, this is truly who I am, and I think that’s why I like MBTI so much!


----------



## Crowbo

politically incorrect


----------



## arabianhorselover

Empathetic.


----------



## Crowbo

boiled


----------



## Fumetsu

" _Don't boil me, I'm still alive!"_

Tenacious, so good luck keeping me from escaping the Lobster pot!


----------



## Crowbo

Fumetsu said:


> " _Don't boil me, I'm still alive!"_
> 
> Tenacious, so good luck keeping me from escaping the Lobster pot!


But its so delicious! I have something no arthropod can resist. The hooks!


----------



## Turi

How come barely any of you guys remain 'SJ' types?


----------



## SirCanSir

Enthusiastically lazy


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays

Slimy ass


----------



## madsfilms

*Reliable*

I may not get things done immediately, but I will always pull through no matter what task you give to me. I also hate it when other people are not reliable, something I should probably get over.


----------



## Nichola

"Interesting. " or so I am told.


----------



## SirCanSir

bored

I wanted to add optimizing but bored stands out more.


----------



## SilentScream

Arrogance is probably the top one. Spontaneous is the next big one. Probably interchangeable tbh. 

Being able to make light of any situation. Find the best in a terrible situation. Optimistic. Quietly Confident. Fun to be around. Playful. 

Yah. Well, I can't just do one since I have so many traits about myself that I personally like :tongue:


----------



## alive1

Coburn said:


> -- which trait of yours would rise to the top? Stand above the rest?
> 
> Which of your character traits is strongest, and how does it affect your life and your interaction with others?
> 
> Also, why do you think that particular trait is stronger than others? Do you have an idea about why that is?


Drive for achievement. (Industriousness side of Conscientiousness in Big Five.) Persistence/focus on persevering as well but that's in service of the achievement really, in service of a purpose overall, so it's not truly just for its own sake even if it feels that way sometimes.

Why, I was born like this? lol

How it affects my life, it makes me driven and purposeful a lot of the time, and I do achieve quite great things.

It's not great always when it comes to interactions with others with this, if it makes me too oblivious of the human side, that sort of thing, blahblahblah.


----------



## Crowbo

memes


----------



## Mammon

Well meant.

Overall I approach with good intentions. I rarely mean harm unless provoked but I'm working on bettering myself on that aspect. I look for the best in people and even if it isn't there at first glance, I'm still convinced it's there. As such I don't like people being judgmental and I refrain from playing along with it when someone approaches me with gossip. Icky. Not cool.

This can make me a bit of a pushover sometimes tho. I have trouble drawing the line, but once it's drawn I'll be pretty bad. 

0-100 real quick 

I'm the type who will sometimes defend pedophiles/murderers even. I get a a lot of hate for trhis. But I think jumping to hate as a third d party is immoral.

The world is suffering for everyone. And I recognize this thoroughly. We're all guilty of 'evil' here. Don't kid yourself.

As I said, I'm well meant. To a fault.


----------



## CowardlyPal

Neuroticism


----------



## Catandroid

One word - Diligent: having or showing care and conscientiousness in one's work or duties. 

It corolates with type 1. 

However two words would be better: Focussed and Knowledgable.


----------

